# New saying hi



## Leftthenest (Feb 1, 2018)

Hello. I'm Joe, from Ohio. 62. I left the nest because of 24 years of verbal/mental abuse from the wife, physical abuse from her youngest son, lieing and stealing from her daughter, total lack of respect from her grandkids and stealing from them also. The wife enables all this as well! Amazingly, the narcissistic wife denies any of that!
I am going through my preliminary hearing Feb 5.
I just found out that the Franklin county probate records has no record of my marriage certificate! Amazing! We were married in a church and supposedly the pastor? Was supposed to take the cert to the records... Or were we?
Anyone know anything about the ramifications of no certificate?


----------



## NickyT (Aug 14, 2017)

Hi, sounds like a difficult time. Try contacting the church where you were married. They must have some type of record. You don't have a copy of your marriage certificate?? I keep mine in a fireproof box.


----------



## Leftthenest (Feb 1, 2018)

She is looking in a file. As for the church, isn't there a time limit that the person has to turn the document into the records? Like, we passed that time frame years ago. I also believe the licence must be certified and stamped to be legitimate.


----------



## tropicalbeachiwish (Jun 1, 2016)

The person that performed the wedding would have had to file the certificate. You should have received your certificate in the mail after the wedding. You never did?


----------



## Leftthenest (Feb 1, 2018)

I can't say yes and I can't say no. And if she can't find it.... And I don't want it...... Then... Where does that leave the marriage legally.


----------



## tropicalbeachiwish (Jun 1, 2016)

Leftthenest said:


> I can't say yes and I can't say no. And if she can't find it.... And I don't want it...... Then... Where does that leave the marriage legally.


Common in law marriage? I doubt that any judge would just say that you're "not married" due to some sort of glitch that didn't get noticed for 20 some years. 

Your best bet would be to ask an attorney. 

BTW- when I changed my last name to my husbands, I remember having to provide a copy of the certificate for several different things.


----------



## Leftthenest (Feb 1, 2018)

My atty is notified. Common law is not acknowledged in Ohio since 1991. Yeah trite glitch


----------

